
90% of login attempts no longer made by humans - willow9886
https://www.secureidnews.com/news-item/credential-stuffing-rules-the-day-as-90-of-login-attempts-no-longer-made-by-humans/
======
nottorp
"Subscribe to our newsletter" popup that takes forever to load and locks up
the page on load.

Insta closed.

